

Easily sync data between your mobile and web apps using Firebase and Trigger.io - amirnathoo
http://trigger.io/cross-platform-application-development-blog/2012/06/19/easily-sync-data-between-your-mobile-and-web-apps-using-firebase-and-trigger-io/

======
felixchan
I've used Firebase a lot (lucky to be in the beta) for my web apps and trigger
for my hackathon projects that i want to quickly push to app store. Great to
finally see an in depth tutorial getting written about Trigger and Firebase
working together!

------
iamwil
There's few things that are as infuriating as having to write sync code, when
you have other things to take care of. Glad this is around now.

------
yesimahuman
Nice write up. I also made a dead-simple jQuery Mobile + Firebase app and
blogged about it last week, if anyone is interested:
[http://blog.codiqa.com/2012/06/opencount-civic-app-with-
codi...](http://blog.codiqa.com/2012/06/opencount-civic-app-with-codiqa-and-
firebase/)

------
aioprisan
have they sorted out the security issues with having the sync code exposed to
clients? what prevents others from accessing that information when they
shouldn't?

~~~
j-v
Curious about this as well.

------
gench
Is there any application built with Trigger.io? I must use a few applications
built with a framework before giving it a try. I should see which UI
components are out there and how they make feel.

~~~
amirnathoo
Check these out for starters... lots more under development:

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hojoki/id525010205?mt=8>
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wine-box/id525182844?mt=8>
<http://needanaccountant.org/MobileApp.aspx>

------
mbesto
Curious. What are Firebase and Trigger.io help me solve that isn't already
available in any other standard web framework (think LAMP)? Are they only
really applicable for building real-time apps?

~~~
dllthomas
My understanding, from a cursory perusal, is that this isn't serving web
content to the phone's existing browser, but rather packing up your html and
javascript with a (thin, one hopes) custom browser to display them, which also
exposes more native functionality than does the regular browser. So you aren't
writing a web app, you're writing a native app with web technologies, sort of.

Someone please correct me if I'm off base.

------
carimura
One step closer to completely serverless development. Love it.

------
taskstrike
You can use firebase in any browser or html5 setting. You can also do the same
with phonegap and firebase. I fail to see the extra value added by trigger.io
here.

~~~
felixchan
Trigger.io has numerous advantages over Phonegap, some of which being setup
and speed.

~~~
taskstrike
Agree that trigger might be better.

But in this case both runs firebase the same

------
dstroot
Anyone have a firebase beta code? Never got an invite from 'em yet. Email
dan'at'thestroots.com if you have one please!

~~~
jamest
Check your inbox :)

------
fmitchell0
my 'build stuff with javascript' to-do list grows even further.

now...to find some time.

------
dataisfun
Looks cool.

